# best component speaker



## JSM-FA5 (Nov 18, 2012)

ok iv been researching for a while. i have a 2007 civic si sedan. goal is a SQ system. (slightly heavy on the bass, but not SPL amount if that makes sense) i have already come accross a JL 4ch amp that i will use in my build. but as far as component speakers go. iv been looking into the hybrid audio imagines. mind you this is only a daily driver and not for competitions. will these be good for a daily driver? or is it kind of over the top since i wont be running multiple amps and competing.

please give your professional opinions on experience not what you have heard about.

also a little bit more info. i am a drummer so i listen to more rock/alternative, occasionally acoustic. my top bands to further help are sum 41, blink 182, forever the sickest kids, the main, parachute etc.


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

I'd go with a set of matching JL Audio C5's. There just happens to be a mint set in the classifieds for 275 shipped.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...10-focal-scan-speak-seas-mid-bass-review.html



> *Scan-Speak Revelator*
> 
> The first thing I noticed about these mids was that they sounded great right out of the box. Very smooth, natural sounding presentation and excellent top end extension. You could "almost" use these without a tweeter it seemed. Detail and clarity with vocals and instruments was much better than your typical mid/bass


Never heard anything better in a car 



> 07-18-2006 #8
> *npdang* DIYMA Founder
> Join Date: Jul 2005
> Location: California
> ...





> 08-26-2006 #14
> npdang
> DIYMA Founder
> Join Date: Jul 2005
> ...


----------



## JSM-FA5 (Nov 18, 2012)

i also should of added 200 is pushing my budget on a component set. i still have to buy a headunit and sub/amp. but 200 is do able.
the reason i listed my music style is my local audio shop doesnt carry high end speakers, so i will more than likely have to order these off line with out auditioning them.


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

JSM-FA5 said:


> i also should of added 200 is pushing my budget on a component set. i still have to buy a headunit and sub/amp. but 200 is do able.
> the reason i listed my music style is my local audio shop doesnt carry high end speakers, so i will more than likely have to order these off line with out auditioning them.


JBL MS-62C (MS62C) 6-1/2" 2-Way MS Component Car Speakers System
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-impressions-these-surprised-hell-out-me.html


----------



## JSM-FA5 (Nov 18, 2012)

thanks thomasluke, i had actually just read that thread when i checked this one. from what it said they are a great component set, but i was not familiar with the speakers he compared them to. local shops really only carry focal and hertz that even worth looking at. they carry your stuff like alpine type r and kicker components


----------



## cruzinbill (Jul 15, 2011)

if your budget is only 200 then yes, without question go with the JBL MS components


----------



## JSM-FA5 (Nov 18, 2012)

ok why? like i said i have no way to hear these. what makes them better than the "almighty" imagines?


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

JSM-FA5 said:


> ok why? like i said i have no way to hear these. what makes them better than the "almighty" imagines?


Nothing makes them "better" really. Just different. The imagines IMO were meant to be used as a coax. To me the tweeter gets really loud in comparison to the woofer when you use them as a comp set.
The JBL's on the other hand were meant to be used as comp set and JBL designed the crossovers for that.
I used the JBL's for about two months and they really are great right the box. Good midbass, good midrange and a very detailed yet not bright or harsh tweeter. 
I sold them and "upgraded" to the JL C5's and in some aspects the JBL's are better. To me that is.
But for the money you cant do any better than JBL's.


----------



## JSM-FA5 (Nov 18, 2012)

ok i will definitely read up on them. but what style of music do you listen to? like i said earlier i am a avid drumer and am really looking for great sound for drums, as in the toms if you know what those are. (idk if you know about drums)


----------



## cruzinbill (Jul 15, 2011)

JSM-FA5 said:


> ok why? like i said i have no way to hear these. what makes them better than the "almighty" imagines?


Dunno about almighty.... I dont think any of their low end stuff sounds that great. When you get into the Clarus and Legatia SE then its pretty nice stuff. Between the Imagine and the MS Id choose the MS anyday of the week just a better sounding set overall IMO. 

In the end it will always be someones opinion, just look at the reviews of each and make a decision thats all you can really do. 

Having heard both of them I think that the MS have better midbass range, the imagines have a strong midbass also but it seems to rather peaky in the 100hz range, where the MS felt pretty even from 50hz up to 350. Mid vocals felt about the same, and tweeters were about even with their minor weakness. Which were both seemed peaky in different areas. This was done with everything flat and respective passives used. With active xover control was a whole different story.


----------



## JSM-FA5 (Nov 18, 2012)

well the MS-62c that i have found are 300. i cant afford that for component speakers. 200 is max


----------



## cruzinbill (Jul 15, 2011)

JSM-FA5 said:


> well the MS-62c that i have found are 300. i cant afford that for component speakers. 200 is max


Amazon.com: JBL MS-62C 6.5" 2-Way Component Speaker System: Car Electronics


----------



## RockBottom (Nov 6, 2012)

JBL MS-62C (MS62C) 6-1/2" 2-Way MS Component Car Speakers System

out of stock..but a great price when they have them. they were out when i was looking to order also, but got them in stock a week later..sign up for email notification when in stock.


----------



## Devourment (Jan 23, 2010)

Check ebay for the MS comps. They got em for $175 shipped. I just installed mine. Phenomenal. I'm also a drummer. Snare drum reproduction and toms are extremely important. I had to do a little tuning via HU to get the desired sound I wanted and I did. I'm extremely happy. Just such a badass set of components for the money.


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

JSM-FA5 said:


> ok i will definitely read up on them. but what style of music do you listen to? like i said earlier i am a avid drumer and am really looking for great sound for drums, as in the toms if you know what those are. (idk if you know about drums)


Then you will really like this set then man. Everything from cymbals, snares and toms sound realistic as hell. Especially the snares and toms they really pop if you know what i mean.


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

Hybrid Audio Imagine sound great to my ears when running with an active crossover. The key is to put a sharp high pass crossover on the tweeter. If you consider them as a set of raw drivers. they're a decent value at $300 (they were great at $250 or less originally). However, the supplied passive crossover "network" (it's just one capacitor) does not attenuate the tweeter well enough. The issue is not in the volume that tweeters is playing at but that it ends up playing too many frequencies below 5KHz. They may sound great in a parked car, but the upper mid-range starts sounding harsh to my ears once the volume is increased in a moving car because of road noise.

So, my personal recommendation will echo the others. Try JBL MS series speakers. The JL Audio C5 also have a good reputation, but they cost considerably more. Considering the good reviews of JBL speakers, they are a good value considering the online prices are now below $200. If you do like the sound of HAT Imagine speakers, try to find out if you can get a deal on HAT Unity speakers. They're very similar to Imagine, but they use a better crossover network with 2nd order slopes on the tweeter.


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

cruzinbill said:


> Having heard both of them I think that the MS have better midbass range, the imagines have a strong midbass also but it seems to rather peaky in the 100hz range, where the MS felt pretty even from 50hz up to 350. Mid vocals felt about the same, and tweeters were about even with their minor weakness. Which were both seemed peaky in different areas. This was done with everything flat and respective passives used. With active xover control was a whole different story.



IMHO, you're probably right. Without any tuning, the JBLs will probably sound best out of box. The HAT Imagine really need an active crossover, and then some equalizer work as well as you would probably need to boost the frequencies between 2.5-5KHz as this is the region where every 6 inch component speaker will have a dip off axis, and HATs rely on woofer to fill up to at least 5KHz. Otherwise, their midrange sounds too laid back IMO. I believe the JBLs use a more traditional crossover frequency, somewhere at or around 3KHz, with sharper slopes. Having said this, after running AutoEQ on my Pioneer HU, my Imagines do sound great running active. The words to describe them are clear, natural, and smooth. A better mid-bass impact would have been appreciated, but I have a subwoofer to help fill those frequencies.


----------



## JSM-FA5 (Nov 18, 2012)

thomasluke said:


> Then you will really like this set then man. Everything from cymbals, snares and toms sound realistic as hell. Especially the snares and toms they really pop if you know what i mean.


yes i know exactly what you mean! that is what im looking for in a speaker just as long as its not harsh.

so basically these are the best speakers (in my price range) that sound the best with little tuning correct?


----------



## DPGstereo (Jan 16, 2013)

I am probably a littl old school, but I'd look at MB Quarts. Their prices have dropped in the last few years. I listen to a mid-range set of 6.5" component sets last week. Still sound great. Being a drummer myself I have always listened for speakers that can pull out the ghost notes. Or heard where the drummer is playing the snare drum, center, left of center rim shots. I rely on JL tuned enclosures for the bass drum, lots of really clean power.
Good luck dude. Check out MB Quarts. Speakers that the rich boys use to install in their Turbo 911"s has change their target market, leaving much of the German handmade techniques in tack.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

JSM-FA5 said:


> ... my local audio shop does'nt carry high end speakers, so i will more than likely have to order these off line with out auditioning them.


DLS x Program x SB62 6 1 2" Component System x SB 62 | eBay



> These are brand new.
> FREE UPS Ground SHIPPING IN THE CONTIGUOUS 48 STATES!
> 
> Specifications
> ...


These won't sound harsh ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## -Josh- (Jan 14, 2013)

I did call sonic, and they are expecting a fairly large shipment of the MS-62's. They said they will be in by the end of the month. Some of the best speakers for the price point IMO.

JBL MS-62C (MS62C) 6-1/2" 2-Way MS Component Car Speakers System


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

the MS-62's.


> Fiberglass laminate cone material
> Rubber speaker surround
> 1" inverted *Titanium Dome tweeter* design


Will more likely sound harsh ^^^^


----------



## -Josh- (Jan 14, 2013)

Oliver said:


> the MS-62's.
> 
> 
> Will more likely sound harsh ^^^^


I feel that the MS-62C's are fairly balanced, the highs are not even close to harsh.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Dome material is not nearly as important of a factor for how a tweeter sounds as overall design. Alot of people see a metal dome and think they will automatically be harsh, well they are wrong.


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

Oliver said:


> the MS-62's.
> 
> 
> Will more likely sound harsh ^^^^


Nope not at all. Pretty laid back actually.


----------



## will sinclair (Mar 17, 2017)

JL Audio C5-653 is one of the best product on the market . it features a complete set of 6 component speakers and two crossover network connectors. In fact, you have here all you need to fully change your stock audio system or install a new speaker system in your car.

Mineral-filled polypropylene cone body guarantees a decent if not premium sound quality and event though the biggest speaker is 6.5 it can still deliver strong and loud noises.


----------



## Onueez (Aug 30, 2018)

The install, not the speakers would have a bigger impact on how much bass & clarity you get out of your speakers, meaning:
- Solid mounting via speaker rings.
- Application of a CLD (dynamat, stinger roadkill) on the outer skin, inner skin can help too.
- Amplification with clean power to avoid clipping.
- Diffusers behind drivers, such as dynaxorb.
- Speakers wired in phase (not one side back to front).

if what you want is clarity and bass without an amp. I don't think you'll be able to achieve that, maybe during softer volumes but deff not during loud instances. If you are running the speakers straight from your head unit. It'll start distorting because your head unit wasn't meant to be powering speakers or subs. I mean, no doubt it can but amplifiers were made specifically to give power to speakers and subs, leaving the head unit alone to go about its business .

I suggest Rockford Fosgate https://10carbest.com/best-car-speakers Its not the cheapest but definitely one of the best in car audio . Im using the matching amplifier for it , giving it the right amount of power . the gain on the amplifier is only set on half . my headunits volume can only go to 30 and with this set up 
i can blast it to 25 , and it still attains CRISP sound with BASS . no distortion what so ever.I like watching a video on YouTube on such topics, I'll leave you one of them here, I hope it will useful to someone
https://youtu.be/njTr_X3A5rQ


----------



## GregBamaPE (Jul 28, 2018)

will sinclair said:


> JL Audio C5-653 is one of the best product on the market . it features a complete set of 6 component speakers and two crossover network connectors. In fact, you have here all you need to fully change your stock audio system or install a new speaker system in your car.
> 
> Mineral-filled polypropylene cone body guarantees a decent if not premium sound quality and event though the biggest speaker is 6.5 it can still deliver strong and loud noises.


How does the C5 compared to the Audiofrog GS series


----------



## Alex Wales (Aug 15, 2020)

There’s a ton of great ones. Hertz, Hybrid Audio, Image Dynamics, Morel, Focal, PHD, Rainbow, Dynaudio, and many others make really cool products, but it depends upon how much you are going to spend.

You can visit Speakers Hunter for more details about the best component speakers.


----------

